# DVC at Ko Olina Hawaii



## DEROS (Apr 24, 2011)

Decided to take a walk around Ko Olina.  Walk by the new DVC resort and decided to take some pictures.

Here is a link http://photobucket.com/dvckoolina


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for posting your pics - it's exciting to see this resort grow.  It must be so much more exciting for the DVC owners to think about staying on Points there someday.

Have you seen this thread from TUGger Werner Weiss?  He's looking for Aulani pics to use in his online series about DVC resorts and yours might fit his request perfectly.


----------



## charford (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures! I just made our reservation for next March for 6 nights.  I scored another location in Waikiki for the following week. We've spent a lot of time on the Big Island, but haven't stayed on Oahu yet. I'm very excited.


----------

